# For you Marines



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I'm not a Marine, but I would be pissed if "50 cent" was wearing my USAF dress blues with ribbons and stripes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Don't Ask, Can't Spell?


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

He's allowed. He's a US emcee


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Dan Stark said:


> He's entitled. He's a US emcee


FIFY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Mother of god.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Not cool


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Unbuttoned and disgraceful! I'm willing to bet this ass never did a USO show in either Iraq or the Stan. Correct me if I'm wrong and I'll drop and give you 50!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

On June 29, 1994, Jackson was arrested for helping to sell four vials of cocaine to an undercover police officer. He was arrested again three weeks later when police searched his home and found heroin, ten ounces of crack cocaine, and a starter gun.
He was sentenced to three to nine years in prison, but managed to serve six months in a shock incarceration boot camp where he earned his GED. Jackson said that he did not use cocaine himself, he only sold it.

*Every Marine out there should have a bulls-eye on his head for soiling the Marine Corps uniform.*


----------

